# The I'm Addicted to Rachmaninov Thread



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

In true Mirror Image fashion, I'm creating a 'Addicted..' thread for a romantic composer.

I can't stop listening to Rachmaninov. Choral and Piano works.. and one symphony..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

His piano concertos are fantastic. I also enjoy his other orchestral works immensely.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Never really been into 'Isle of the Dead' or 'The Bells' .. they're highly rated, so I'm sure I'll give them another shot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

He is the Composer that I found hard to get into, it took years, but I made it eventually, his Piano Trio's are an exception I have always rated these highly, I have these by the Beaux Arts Trio and what performances.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Never really been into 'Isle of the Dead' or 'The Bells' .. they're highly rated, so I'm sure I'll give them another shot.


I'm not big fan of "The Bells," but "Isle of the Dead" I enjoy and not to mention "Symphonic Dances," which is one my personal favorites.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

He is my favourite composer! There is not one piece by this man that I do not enjoy listening to. I feel a connection with his music that I do not feel with any other composer.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

A HUGE fan of Rach. The best historical recording ever made by a composer is the RCA set with Rachmaninov. If this were an album set it would have been worn many times over. I cherish this set and would include it in my top 10 of all time.

Did i mention I like this set? 

Yes, there are modern day sets and recordings that are wonderful such as the Horowitz,Shelley and Ashkenazy recordings,etc. But they pale in comparison to the originals.

Jim


----------



## cburkins (Jul 4, 2009)

His Piano Cto #2 has for a couple of decades been a favorite of mine. I got a recording in college paired with the Tchaikovsky Cto #1 with Van Cliburn as the soloist. That CD may have been one of things that most got me into classical music. Hmmm, I think I'll listen now...


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rachmaninov is awesome! - Like the Piano Concertos (esp. 2 & 3), the Symphonies and Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini.
My favourite Rachmaninov work is the Vespers - listening to Vespers gave me an appreciation for unaccompanied chorus (which is something I didnt imagine I would like when I first got into CM!) and this has led to me discovering composers like Palestrina & Josquin .


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

handlebar said:


> A HUGE fan of Rach. The best historical recording ever made by a composer is the RCA set with Rachmaninov. If this were an album set it would have been worn many times over. I cherish this set and would include it in my top 10 of all time.
> 
> Did i mention I like this set?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say they pale in comparison. Horowitz's third is magnificent, even Rachmaninoff himself agreed to that!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally I love Rachmaninoff. Too often, I find, he gets swept aside as schmaltz or kitsch along with Puccini, Zemlinsky, Szymanowski, Delius, Copeland, Vauhan-Williams etc... by the hard-core Modernists. I love the Rite of Spring and Messiaen and even some Ligetti... but I've never assumed that musical tastes must be an either-or situation. I still love Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Personally I love Rachmaninoff. Too often, I find, he gets swept aside as schmaltz or kitsch along with Puccini, Zemlinsky, Szymanowski, Delius, Copeland, Vauhan-Williams etc... by the hard-core Modernists. I love the Rite of Spring and Messiaen and even some Ligetti... but I've never assumed that musical tastes must be an either-or situation. I still love Rachmaninoff.


Right on! Zemlinsky, Szymanowski, and Delius are so underrated, especially around here. I completely concur with your sentiments.


----------



## michael (Aug 26, 2012)

i agree with you there is something in his music that really stir the emotions inside you...it is straight from the heart so to speak, and so romantic


----------



## michael (Aug 26, 2012)

if you like the no 2 and 3...i suggest you listen to his first and particulary the 4th...play them both a few times i gaurantee you will love them both ..and you say you love choral works of his ..therefore listen to the spring cantata for baritone choir and orchestra it is awesome


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I adore the preludes played by Richter (the ones that he recorded). I haven't found better recordings from any other pianist, even for the popular Op. 23 No. 5 Richter is still the best IMO.
Well ok, one exception.. I prefer Horowitz for Op. 32 No. 12.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

My favorite recording of the preludes is still late Alexis Weissenberg's. Fantastic technique, plenty of stamina and always correct tempi. As complete version, is the best IMO.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am joining this support group. Rachmaninoff is the first composer where I actually became interested in piano concertos. Before that I only liked the two separate--symphonies or piano sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

His second and third piano concertos are masterpieces and I wish I could play his Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini .


----------



## TMHeimer (Dec 19, 2019)

Mirror Image said:


> His piano concertos are fantastic. I also enjoy his other orchestral works immensely.


We did Piano Concerto No.2 in about 1975 (Yonkers Philharmonic). I so wish I had taped that concert.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So i ordered Zinman's recordings of Rachmaninoff symphonies 2 and 3, but alas it appears Zinman has not recorded symphony 1. what to do?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> So i ordered Zinman's recordings of Rachmaninoff symphonies 2 and 3, but alas it appears Zinman has not recorded symphony 1. what to do?


Dutoit/Philadelphia? Also _Isle of the Dead_. London CD.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> So i ordered Zinman's recordings of Rachmaninoff symphonies 2 and 3, but alas it appears Zinman has not recorded symphony 1. what to do?


Maybe Mariss Jansons/St. Petersburg Philharmonic.






Shame Zinman didn't record it. I've never been a huge fan of his but somehow I can see his style really working in Rachmaninoff's symphonies.

Another good option would probably be Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw. He's more a pianist than conductor, but he has this music in his blood.

Oh, and just to return to the OP, I am definitely addicted to Rachmaninoff as of late. Especially the 2nd and 3rd piano concerti, the preludes, the second piano sonata, and I recently heard the second symphony and really enjoyed it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yevgeny Sudbin plays his own arrangement of Rachmaninov's "Floods of Spring"


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Volodos plays his own arrangement of the Andante from Cello Sonata Op. 19

I like Rachmaninoff's original music too, by the way.  I just thought I'd post these two wonderful solo piano arrangements.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

flamencosketches said:


> Oh, and just to return to the OP, I am definitely addicted to Rachmaninoff as of late -- the second piano sonata --


The B-flat minor sonata is definitely one of Rachmaninov's crowning achievements, but make sure to give attention the the first sonata (D minor, Op. 28) as well. It's one of the most personal and poignant, yet deeply disturbing and downright puzzling piano pieces I've ever had the privilege of hearing. I could not imagine my musical life without it.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Janspe said:


> The B-flat minor sonata is definitely one of Rachmaninov's crowning achievements, but make sure to give attention the the first sonata (D minor, Op. 28) as well. It's one of the most personal and poignant, yet deeply disturbing and downright puzzling piano pieces I've ever had the privilege of hearing. I could not imagine my musical life without it.


Awesome. I've never heard the first sonata nor have I heard anyone speak of it so positively, so thanks for that. Do you have a recording you particularly like?


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome. I've never heard the first sonata nor have I heard anyone speak of it so positively, so thanks for that. Do you have a recording you particularly like?


I think Lugansky's recording is the best place to start your explorations into the sonata! On the same recording he also gives a stunning interpretation of the 2nd sonata.

There are many other great recordings, of course, but all in all the work has remained (relatively speaking) an obscurity. A terrible mistake in my opinion, but things are getting better all the time...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Janspe said:


> I think Lugansky's recording is the best place to start your explorations into the sonata! On the same recording he also gives a stunning interpretation of the 2nd sonata.
> 
> There are many other great recordings, of course, but all in all the work has remained (relatively speaking) an obscurity. A terrible mistake in my opinion, but things are getting better all the time...


Awesome, thanks. I'll look for the Lugansky recording.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome. I've never heard the first sonata nor have I heard anyone speak of it so positively, so thanks for that. Do you have a recording you particularly like?


First piano sonata? I just read how once Rachmaninoff refused to perform it saying it was a college exercise. Ha! What a great work for a "college exercise"! I love the opening, so dynamic and forceful!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Now this is really cool (from same book):

On his honeymoon, Rachmaninoff and his wife received a wedding gift of tickets to several operas: 


> They also visited Venice, Lucerne and Bayreuth, where they heard Der fligende Hollander, Der Ring des Nibelugen (compete) and Parsifal. ... Rachmaninoff was duly affected by Wagner, especially Der Ring.


From: _Rachmaninoff: Life, Works, Recordings_ by Max Harrison


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Fritz Kobus said:


> First piano sonata? I just read how once Rachmaninoff refused to perform it saying it was a college exercise. Ha! What a great work for a "college exercise"!


This confuses me quite a bit. How on earth could he describe it as a college excercise, since he composed it almost 15 years after graduating!? Curious choice of words from the composer!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Janspe said:


> This confuses me quite a bit. How on earth could he describe it as a college excercise, since he composed it almost 15 years after graduating!? Curious choice of words from the composer!


Well, going from memory is a bad idea. Unfortunately, since one cannot underline in a borrowed book and I had no pen on me at the time, I had some trouble finding the quote but did, so this will explain things and my original recollection was off. In response to a request from the London Philharmonic Society that he play Concerto No. 1 at an upcoming event, here is what the book says of his response (P 87):



> Rachmaninoff ....wrote on 6 Februry 1899 saying Concerto No. 1 was a student work that he would not play.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Now this is really cool (from same book):
> 
> On his honeymoon, Rachmaninoff and his wife received a wedding gift of tickets to several operas:
> 
> From: _Rachmaninoff: Life, Works, Recordings_ by Max Harrison


A trip to Bayreuth was a rite of passage for artsy people in Rachmaninoff's generation (and the one before his). I'm not surprised at all to hear that the _Ring_ impacted him so. It's a New Year's resolution of mine to hear the complete _Ring_ cycle all the way through in 2020.... wish me luck.

@Janspe, I managed to pick up a used copy of the Lugansky Rachmaninoff sonatas CD for cheap, I'll write you with my thoughts especially on the D minor when I get a chance to spend some time with it.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Rachmaninoff ....wrote on 6 Februry 1899 saying Concerto No. 1 was a student work that he would not play.


Ah, I see! This makes more sense. Thanks for the clarification! Indeed the original version of the 1st _concerto_ is very much a student work. However, it's very interesting to compare it with the 1917 revision! One can really see how he had improved as a composer.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> It's a New Year's resolution of mine to hear the complete _Ring_ cycle all the way through in 2020.... wish me luck.


This might work for you:

*Lyric is proud to present a brand-new Ring in April 2020 - a rare and monumental undertaking that will attract audiences from all over the world to the city of Chicago*.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> This might work for you:
> 
> *Lyric is proud to present a brand-new Ring in April 2020 - a rare and monumental undertaking that will attract audiences from all over the world to the city of Chicago*.


Damn, this looks awesome, but that's a lot of money, especially when you factor in flights, Airbnb etc. Worth thinking about, for sure.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> Damn, this looks awesome, but that's a lot of money, especially when you factor in flights, Airbnb etc. Worth thinking about, for sure.


Also factor in the chance of being mugged while in Chicago. I don't know Chicago much but that it is hard to get through on a trip west from Detroit and that a co-worker was a victim of an attempted mugging there but fought back so got away with a nasty bloody mark over one eye, but thinks he broke one of the attackers (there were three) noses. He probably should not have been walking alone near the ball park after dark (it was not baseball season either so likely more desolate).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Also factor in the chance of being mugged while in Chicago. I don't know Chicago much but that it is hard to get through on a trip west from Detroit and that a co-worker was a victim of an attempted mugging there but fought back so got away with a nasty bloody mark over one eye, but thinks he broke one of the attackers (there were three) noses. He probably should not have been walking alone near the ball park after dark (it was not baseball season either so likely more desolate).


That's all right, I live in Atlanta  :lol:

In all seriousness, I'm sorry to hear about your coworker. But knowing where to go and where not to go is the key to survival in the city, no matter where you are. I like to think that by this point in my life, I can trust my intuition on that one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The idea was proposed that Rachmaninoff make a selection of his Etudes-Tableaux to be turned over to Respighi for orchestration. Rachmaninoff enthusiastically endorsed the idea and made a selection of these five:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Also factor in the chance of being mugged while in Chicago. I don't know Chicago much but that* it is hard to get through on a trip west from Detroit* and that *a co-worker was a victim of an attempted mugging ther*e but fought back so got away with a nasty bloody mark over one eye, but thinks he broke one of the attackers (there were three) noses. He probably should not have been walking alone near the ball park after dark (it was not baseball season either so likely more desolate).


Except for a pleasant visit to the Field Museum, my only experience with Chicago was trying to drive past it going from coast to coast, getting detoured and lost in a grim urban landscape for what seemed like hours, fearing that I'd run out of gas and be mugged at a service station, and thanking all the gods in Valhalla when I finally spotted a sign directing me to the freeway. I vowed never to go anywhere near Chicago again. Fortunately I can't afford to attend the upcoming _Ring._ The staging looks interestingly postmodern.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love Chicago. I've never had any problems there, but I stay in the "nice" part of town, close to Orchestra Hall. For classical fans it's a must. One of the world's great orchestras in a superb hall. Then if you're lucky a fine outdoor concert across the street in Grant Park. And don't miss the bust of Solti (although I've always thought there should be one of Reiner facing it). There are great museums, great theater and world-class dining. Chicago has its problems, but then so does every big city. Now back to Rachmaninoff. Reiner sure made some terrific Rachmaninoff recordings in Chicago. Isle of the Dead, 2nd piano concerto...


----------



## Oakenshield97 (Oct 5, 2020)

I am thrilled that the first sonata is mentioned on this thread! This is definitely one of his lesser known works and scarcely performed or recorded. What a shame... I would recommend Ogdon's recording. In my opinion, many pianists blow through this piece without really indulging in some of the melodic nuances. Ogdon really brings these details out and gives the piece a very unique personality (one that i have not heard from any other pianist!). One of my absolute favorite Rach pieces though not as accessible to new listeners.


----------

